# Best way to get python to release bite.



## hph (Sep 14, 2005)

What's the best way to get a python to release its bite once its gotten hold of you ?

My 3ft diamond decided my hand was food and started chewing on it :x as I got it out of its cage this morning prior to putting him into his feed box.

This was my first real snake bite ever since I started keeping them 12 months months ago, and from reading other ppl's accounts, didnt try to pull him off :cry: :cry: . He finally released once I got my hand under a running tap. He didnt seem to be too disturbed by it though cos it promptly fed once I put him into his feed box :lol: :lol: 

Also I'd been told numerous times that snake bites dont hurt but I think that only relates to hatchies


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

Blow on its face with breath from your mouth. (had to make it like that due to some gutter minds around  )


----------



## Slateman (Sep 14, 2005)

Cold tap water will do the trick.


----------



## Gilleni (Sep 14, 2005)

you'd wanne be careful when it lets go but sherms, could see it grabbin you on the face...


----------



## david63 (Sep 14, 2005)

I find that a couple of squirts from a spray bottle startles them enough so they let go.


----------



## FAY (Sep 14, 2005)

> Also I'd been told numerous times that snake bites dont hurt but I think that only relates to hatchies



I got whacked by my BHP male and I screamed, took 2 fellas to get him off me, had to gently pry his mouth off!! :shock: 
Was my fault though.....I was holding a rat by the tail and got my thumb instead!!!!!Hit me so hard my thumb swelled up!!!!
I learned a hard lesson!!!


----------



## JeffHardy (Sep 14, 2005)

> Also I'd been told numerous times that snake bites dont hurt but I think that only relates to hatchies



Depends whether you are male or female :wink: and how tough you are. :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey I was so tough when I got tagged 

I think what's harder is getting a really peed off snake to unravel rather than let the bite go! When my Diamond got me she was holding on to me TIGHT for about half an hour...fingers went blue and everything lol. If I tried to move her I got tagged again...dunked her in freezing cold water in the bath and she didn't even flinch, just started hissing louder lol. I didn't dunk her head though but I didn't see the point cos she wasn't biting me. Do you just wait til they let go or what!


----------



## JeffHardy (Sep 14, 2005)

OuZo said


> I think what's harder is getting a really peed off snake to unravel rather than let the bite go! ............ Do you just wait til they let go or what!



Depends on what part of your anatomy you want it unravelled from. :? 
It is strongly recommended that you don't just wait if it is around your neck. :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Sep 14, 2005)

Lol I shall remember that always :lol:


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 14, 2005)

I haven't had cause to find out the best way, but I recently saw a pretty large hungry bredli release very quickly with a hard breathe blow to it's open mouth (as Teamsherman said). That certainly impressed me and will be the method I try if I have to.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2005)

> I haven't had cause to find out the best way, but I recently saw a pretty large hungry bredli release very quickly with a hard breathe blow to it's open mouth (as Teamsherman said). That certainly impressed me and will be the method I try if I have to.



Did the person getting bitten cry? I probably would have, even if it was just because I had to look at an ugly bredli. They must have been pretty incompetant :lol:

hph, I don't know why people say snake bites don't hurt, hatchlings don't, sure, but these people who say an 8' python bite won't hurt either have leprosy or too much pride.


----------



## junglemad (Sep 14, 2005)

Did the person getting bitten cry? I probably would have, even if it was just because I had to look at an ugly bredli. They must have been pretty incompetant :lol:

Oh Dear!!!! 
Sadge, a spelling mistake! 
Yes, my 8 foot diamond hurt when it bit me and all it did was hit and then release. It bites hard enough to nearly break a rat's back and i bled and bled. I didn't cry, not on the outside anyway.


----------



## The Rock (Sep 14, 2005)

The blowing trick works well in most cases, but your right saying to be careful. The odd animal will have a go, (nearly had one latch on to my lips once), and you dont want a large python latching on to your face wether it hurts or not it will take half your face off. But it does work.! Just be careful.!!
I posted this method a few weeks ago as to many people are using meths which IMOP is a very bad thing to do.


----------



## hph (Sep 14, 2005)

*Tetanus*

What sort of nasties can a person get from snake bites (non venomous) besides bleeding a lot, cos I dont think my tetanus booster shots has been done in the last 10 years.


----------



## Bretw80 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have only been bitten once by my 18month old Bredli and it hurt less than a scratch but from reading the above messages I am not looking forward to getting nipped by him when he gets bigger. 

although he is a great handler and has only got me once!


----------



## munkee (Sep 14, 2005)

I've heard of a spray bottle with diluted metho makes them let got real quick. Though the story involved a scrub python wrapped around him from the wrist around and around his arm to his shoulder (14ft I think). worst I've copped is a metre long agro spotted python so no crying just crushed ego after having assured a friend it wouldn't bite me.......


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 14, 2005)

> I've heard of a spray bottle with diluted metho makes them let got real quick



I've heard that shoving the burning end of a lit cigarette into their eye works too, decapitation would also probably be most effective, but like having metho squirted into my mouth, I don't think I'd appreciate it if it was done to me.


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 14, 2005)

hph: I've never heard/read anything about anyone ever getting infections/sick from a python bite. But that's just my experience.
Whenever I get bitten, I just make sure to wash the area immediately and thoroughly with warm soapy water.


----------



## nsceen (Sep 14, 2005)

*Best way to get python to release bite*

Not too sure about this one, but I have read somewhere that putting alcohol into the mouth of the snake can help. You must not put as much in so that it goes down its throat though, so Im guessing you hold its head down.


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 14, 2005)

> It is strongly recommended that you don't just wait if it is around your neck.



LOL Jeff, I'll pay that one 

I had a water python attached to my hand a week or two ago and the water method OR the breath method didn't work.


----------



## diamond_python (Sep 14, 2005)

> I had a water python attached to my hand a week or two ago and the water method OR the breath method didn't work.



The water method didn't work last friday night either Phil when you were tagged by your stimmie. Lol little bugger wouldn't let go he he he he


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks for reminding me D.p.


----------



## bikiescum2003 (Sep 14, 2005)

munkee said:


> I've heard of a spray bottle with diluted metho makes them let got real quick.


 that sounds like fun spraying metho around an open wound


----------



## deano351 (Sep 15, 2005)

> that sounds like fun spraying metho around an open wound



Lol i bet no-one else thought of that before they started spraying.Would sting more than the bite :lol:


----------



## munkee (Sep 15, 2005)

All this is true, Just putting forward what the bloke told me. He is a fan of big pythons and venomous get tagged by a death adder baby and then by an adult three weeks later. I think he likes the shock factor that he can get from people.


----------



## enthusiest (Sep 15, 2005)

i find its easiest to apply pressure behind the head. they nearly always let go. the only trouble is when you have stretchy skin like mine and their teeth get stuck..


----------



## OuZo (Sep 15, 2005)

> hph: I've never heard/read anything about anyone ever getting infections/sick from a python bite.



I think you could get an infection if teeth crack off and stay under the skin maybe?


----------

